# The top 10 records of the "TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti"



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

The idea behind this thread is build a record list recommendation of the top 10 Piano Concerti from the famous thread: TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti. 
If you don't care about the record, just write down "don't care".
Keeping the proposed format makes it easier to compile the data in the future.

I will drop below my list. 
Hope we all have fun!

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
Friedrich Gulda / Claudio Abbado / Wiener Philharmoniker

2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
Vladimir Ashkenazy / Bernard Haitink / Wiener Philharmoniker

3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
Ashkenazy / Previn / London Symphony Orchestra

4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
Radu Lupu / André Previn / London Symphony Orchestra

5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
Van Cliburn / Reiner / Chicago Symphony Orchestra

6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
Nelson Freire / Chailly / Gewandhausorchester

7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
Argerich / Abbado / Berliner Philharmoniker

8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
Yundi Li / Ozawa / Berliner Philharmoniker

9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
Serkin / Toscanini / NBC Symphony Orchestra

10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
Horowitz / Giulini / Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't have any great problems with your list, shadowdancer. There are a few performances among them I have not heard, but the names sound like good possibilities to me and I don't have any real favorites to put in their place.

I particularly agree with you on the Rachmaninoff 2 with Ashkenazy, and the Prokofiev with Argerich.

I would definitely take Lupu/Previn on the Schumann, though. I can't even imagine a better performance.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Vesteralen said:


> I don't have any great problems with your list, shadowdancer. There are a few performances among them I have not heard, but the names sound like good possibilities to me and I don't have any real favorites to put in their place.
> I particularly agree with you on the Rachmaninoff 2 with Ashkenazy, and the Prokofiev with Argerich.
> I would definitely take Lupu/Previn on the Schumann, though. I can't even imagine a better performance.


Thanks Vesteralen. I will definitely look into (Lupu/Previn)'s Schumann.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There are two on the list I would agree with that are indispensable, and those are:

1. Serkin/Toscanini, Beethoven 4

2. Cliburn/Reiner Schumann


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

hpowders said:


> There are two on the list I would agree with that are indispensable, and those are:
> 
> 1. Serkin/Toscanini, Beethoven 4
> 
> 2. Cliburn/Reiner Schumann


Thanks for your inputs, hpowders.
I expected, as already seen, that the Schumann Concerto would bring a lot of reference records.
Looks like we got the same reference: Cliburn/Reiner got my vote. A solid performance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

I also like

Beethoven - Brendel
Grieg - Shelley
Ravel - Argerich
Brahms - Gilels
Mozart - Perahia

etc.

But good choices here for sure.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

nathanb said:


> I also like
> Beethoven - Brendel
> Grieg - Shelley
> Ravel - Argerich
> ...


Interesting records. Thanks for that. 
I tried to keep 1 work per artist, but if one artist should be repeated, for sure Argerich on Ravel Cto would be a favorite.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shadowdancer said:


> Thanks for your inputs, hpowders.
> I expected, as already seen, that the Schumann Concerto would bring a lot of reference records.
> Looks like we got the same reference: Cliburn/Reiner got my vote. A solid performance.


You are welcome, shadowdancer.

Nobody did "controlled passion" better than Van Cliburn. It's in evidence in the Schumann, where he plays with admirable restraint, going for the big line, much like he did in Prokofiev 3 and his astonishingly fine Tchaikovsky 1.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You are welcome, shadowdancer.
> Nobody did "controlled passion" better than Van Cliburn. It's in evidence in the Schumann, where he plays with admirable restraint, going for the big line, much like he did in Prokofiev 3 and his astonishingly fine Tchaikovsky 1.


While I am not a Cliburn expert, his records on the Living Stereo CD's are precious stuff. I do have them in a special place.
With the Schumann, that I consider a champion, and Proko's 3 and Tchaikovsky'1 that you mentioned, one get also both Rachmaninoff's 2 and 3 and Beethoven's 5 with the LStereo Box. What a ride!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I find those old "living Stereo" pre-digital recordings more natural sounding than most current recordings, which to me sound "dead".


----------

